# why spend so much $$?



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

To begin with, I have spent a small fortune on mountain bikes and parts. 

But for my park bike, I need the whole thing to be really strong. I am a heavy weight and need heavy weight parts.

Also, I need it to be cheap, since this thing will break stuff. 

My gen 1 steelhead is perfect for me. Ancient profile cranks, leftover 1st gen dirtjumper fork, REALLY ancient laid back cromo seatpost off an old bmx bike... basically it's a garage parts bike with a few add ons.

I love it for what it does. Fly, land and hold together. I guess it looks good, don't really care that much. That's why it's all black. A rattle can solves any unfortunate anodization from my ancient parts bin.

So help me out. Why spend much on one of these bikes?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ganze said:


> To begin with, I have spent a small fortune on mountain bikes and parts.
> 
> But for my park bike, I need the whole thing to be really strong. I am a heavy weight and need heavy weight parts.
> 
> ...


Let's see some pics !


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

will post pic soon.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Why be concerned with what other people are doing? You like your bike and how much you spent on it, go ride it.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

so sensitive.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm cheap too, but I like my bike to be dialed. I know what geometry I like, and don't mind paying to get what I want. I buy a lot of stuff used to keep costs down, but I don't compromise quality.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> I'm cheap too, but I like my bike to be dialed. I know what geometry I like, and don't mind paying to get what I want. I buy a lot of stuff used to keep costs down, but I don't compromise quality.


hah hah, for sure. and when you think about what other people spend money on -- huge flatscreen tv's, sofas, late model cars, houses they can't afford, lake toys etc etc. . . .

hey i'd rather spend my grand on a dialed bike.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

Ganze said:


> so sensitive.


Not at all, I just think it is a silly question.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

what a stupid thread


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

not everyone is broke.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

cmc4130 said:


> hah hah, for sure. and when you think about what other people spend money on -- huge flatscreen tv's, sofas, late model cars, houses they can't afford, lake toys etc etc. . . . hey i'd rather spend my grand on a dialed bike.


Exactly... at least a bike is something useful! 
Have you seen how much artwork goes for? Every try to ride a nice framed watercolor? The frame snaps in no time!

Why do people spend so much money on cars? You can buy a beater for a grand that will get you around just fine! But nooooooooooooooooooooo, people have to go out and buy a brand new car, and pay $500 a month to drive the POS around!

Might as well ask for the meaning of life.....

And back to the original question, some people LIVE for street/park/DJ. So they put their money where their passion lies.


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I just bought what I think is an expensive bike. First brand new bike in many years and I am very happy to have it. Just wish I could pay to have the ability to ride it like it is meant to be. Oh well... practice, practice, practice


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a custom hardtail that is my XC bike that I have spent way too much $$ on. So in comparison, the Steelhead is cheap to me because it is comprised of leftover or used parts from my Strong Racing hardtail. Cost is relative. 

It's just weird to me to intentionally blow cash on custom this or titanium that at something designed to take such a beating. It's like having a $7k custom paint job on a rock crawler. Or leather interior, a 500 watt sound system with dvd and every bell and whistle on a pre-runner. Not judging: just observing. People do things like that all the time. 

As for it being a stupid question or silly topic: I guess I need to be sure and post about much more "serious" issues and observations about being a middle aged man with a demanding career, wife and three kids learning to ride my bike at a skatepark? Umm...ok.

BTW: Looking for a new set of wheels....my single speed conversion seems to be a weak link b/c of the dish. Any opinions on Chris King hubs?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Good lord. Feels like PinkBike around here lately. 

How about "What color should I paint my bike?" or "Should I go brakeless?" :madman: 

Spend what you can AFFORD or WANT to pay. If you can afford a $200 DJ or a $2,500 - who cares?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

so, what color should i paint my bike?


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ganze said:


> BTW: Looking for a new set of wheels....my single speed conversion seems to be a weak link b/c of the dish. Any opinions on Chris King hubs?


 Hehe, anyone else find this ironic? :thumbsup: 
Nashbar SS hub = $50
Chris King SS hub = $400


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

alexrex20 said:


> so, what color should i paint my bike?


I think you should contact Tifosi and have them sell you the secret formula for their photo-sensitive lenses and then have a company invent a way to mix that into paint so that when it's dark outside your bike has one color but when it's sunny it's another.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ganze said:


> my single speed conversion seems to be a weak link b/c of the dish.


your single speed conversion is a weak link because you used cheap parts, not because of the dish.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ganze said:


> A rattle can solves any unfortunate *anodization *from my ancient parts bin.


i think you meant oxidation*


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

alexrex20 said:


> i think you meant oxidation*


actually I meant purple 90's style anodization. i have a bin of the stuff...

I did however find a way to avoid the neon craze of the same era.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Hehe, anyone else find this ironic? :thumbsup:
> Nashbar SS hub = $50
> Chris King SS hub = $400


sharp.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ganze said:


> sharp.


:thumbsup: 
Seriously though, check into the nashbar hub. I've been running them on my hardtails for many years now, and they're quite nice. As an extra bonus, you can drop an Odyssey driver right into them if you want to run micro gearing.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> :thumbsup:
> Seriously though, check into the nashbar hub. I've been running them on my hardtails for many years now, and they're quite nice. As an extra bonus, you can drop an Odyssey driver right into them if you want to run micro gearing.


Thanks. I really was joking but I will look at it if needed. In fact I will look right now.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=52648&cat=500


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Well you stated that you have spent a fortune on mountain bikes and parts already so I think you know the answer to your question.

Would you still work if nobody paid you? Probably not unless you really really really love your job. Well I guess most of us don't get paid to ride so there is love / obsession / addiction or whatever. Why not spend money on your bike, why shouldn't you have the best money can buy for doing something you love? 

Either way if you've spent a fortune on other mtb's then perhaps the question should be why not on this one? And you seemed to have outlined that pretty well too...you want strong and cheap, and I guess one reason to spend more would be if you wanted strong and light rather than strong and cheap! Lol

But of course sometimes the sensible choice is not to spend heaps on the bike for the pure fact that you can. It comes down to the individual really, we don't all need the strongest bike or the lightest bike or the best, and we don't all want the same thing regardless weather you need it or not.
So I guess you should spend the $$ either because you want to or you need to or a combination of both plus other factors.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

Its hard not to spend alot. Many of us do not have alot of random parts in the garage, or at least ones we would use for a DJ/Urban bike. I bought only closeouts or sale parts or ebay deals for my build as I didn't "need" top of the line stuff, but I did want all new.

$75 '05 Ritual frame
$75 Odyssey 41 Thermal cranks
$150 '05 DJ3
$200 Azonic Outlaws
PVC ss spacers
Bars,grips, brakes,levers,seat+post,stem,pedals,sprockets,chain,tires,head set, **** adds up fast ... I am sure I have around $600 total investment in my bike and its no where near top of the line. But, I like it alot and would not be happy with a spray painted conglomeration of random used parts. Just like a primered beater car would get me around, still not gonna drive one.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

so is that your idea of a top-of-the-line build?


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

JFoster said:


> Its hard not to spend alot. Many of us do not have alot of random parts in the garage, or at least ones we would use for a DJ/Urban bike. I bought only closeouts or sale parts or ebay deals for my build as I didn't "need" top of the line stuff, but I did want all new.
> 
> $75 '05 Ritual frame
> $75 Odyssey 41 Thermal cranks
> ...


I have more than that in my beast for sure. I was able to find a place for all my old parts but when you add the cost of the whole thing, it's more than I realized. My park bike has given all that old junk life when it was just sitting around collecting dust.

Also, I drive a beater truck daily. $2500 f350, but it runs well and fits the budget with all my other toys and ridiculous house payment.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> so is that your idea of a top-of-the-line build?





JFoster said:


> Its hard not to spend alot. Many of us do not have alot of random parts in the garage, or at least ones we would use for a DJ/Urban bike. I bought only closeouts or sale parts or ebay deals for my build as* I didn't "need" top of the line stuff, but I did want all new.*
> $75 '05 Ritual frame
> $75 Odyssey 41 Thermal cranks
> $150 '05 DJ3
> ...


No, if you can read that is my version of the bare minimum.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

JFoster said:


> No, if you can read that is my version of the bare minimum.


if you can read and were smart, you would know i was being sarcastic. you didn't want top of the line, i get it. you wanted all new parts. i guess cut PVC from Home Depot does qualify as "new."


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

whatever happened to posting those pics?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

svmike said:


> whatever happened to posting those pics?


Yeah, I want to see this Frankenstein bike!


----------



## Red Dirt Gorilla (Aug 22, 2010)

Id like to take an old bike and paint it all florescent white, like the car in the movie "Repo Man",I think it would look really cool when street lights shine on it at night.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

svmike said:


> whatever happened to posting those pics?


waiting . . . . . .


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll have to pull them off the camera soon. nothin special. Azonic steelhead, rhyno lite/xt wheels, dj 3 fork. profile cranks, laid back post and an azonic loveseat.

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ganze said:


> Azonic steelhead, rhyno lite/xt wheels, dj 3 fork. profile cranks, laid back post and an azonic loveseat.


ya, you said that already


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://www.google.com/images?q=Azonic+steelhead

Knock yourself out!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i actually couldn't care less what his bike looked like


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

Who cares what it cost's cheep or expensive they are still fun. Its about riding not how much it cost's. It is all of what you make out of it. I ride a more expensive bike then some of my buddies but they still kick my but on the trail. Oh well.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

in case you missed the memo, you use apostrophes to signify possession, not to pluralize a noun.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

*double post*

just posted in the pics thread too but here's the beast in question.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Your seat post is bent


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice 40 lb rig.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

Demo-9 said:


> Nice 40 lb rig.


 I think it might be under 40 but it is really heavy. But so am I: 250+. I need to lose weight before investing in a lighter bike.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Ganze said:


> I think it might be under 40 but it is really heavy. But so am I: 250+. I need to lose weight before investing in a lighter bike.


Its all relative, ain't it?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Ganze said:
 

> Or leather interior


leather seats are nice. i dont see them as excessive.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I spend a bunch because I work at a bike shop, and love riding dialed bikes. I love the feel and finish of high-end parts, and I love building nice bikes. The goal/end result and process of a build is one of my favorite parts. I love choosing parts, and doing research, and piecing it all together


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> Its all relative, ain't it?


No kidding.

When I could do with losing 50 pounds myself, what's the use of working hard to drop a few off a machine that gets so abused. 250 lbs landing hard is a strain on anything.

So here's me being a hypocrite. Since my skills are improving, I have been thinking it would be cool to build up a black market mob after I lose that 50 pounds. Cash is relative too.

I can see my flawed thinking.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

ZenkiS14 said:


> I spend a bunch because I work at a bike shop, and love riding dialed bikes. I love the feel and finish of high-end parts, and I love building nice bikes. The goal/end result and process of a build is one of my favorite parts. I love choosing parts, and doing research, and piecing it all together


 this


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Run what you brung...I've seen guys having fun on everything from $75.00 Huffy's to $5,000+ DH rigs.


----------

